# Missed Appointment charges



## mianjo9 (May 1, 2012)

I see that CMS authorize charging the Medicare patient for missed appointments (same as non-Medicare patients).  However, this rule does not applies to Worker's Compensation claims.  The question I am asking is a fair and equitable charge.  I cannot figure because no Work RVUs in Physician Fee Schedule.  I see we are being charge (what I think is excessive between $200 -$400).  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Stefanie (May 2, 2012)

In Colorado the WC carriers have a special work status form and special code for these situations.  Maybe look into that?


----------

